# الهندسة القيمية، هل هي ضرورية؟



## العبد الفقير (21 يونيو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​

في ظني بأنها غير ضرورية لأن كل مهندس أستشاري يقوم بنفسه بالهندسة القيمية فمثلاً المهندس الاستشاري هو يقوم بنفسه باختيار المواد وكميتها ونوعها بأعلى كفاءة مطلوبة وأقل قيمة ممكنة

فلا حاجة أن يكون هناك علم بهذا التخصص لأن ذلك موجود بعمل كل مهندس

ما رأيكم أخواني؟​


----------



## ابوسعاد (21 يونيو 2007)

الاخ العزيز
اولا احييك على رأيك الذي اختلف معك فيه وذلك لاسباب كثيرة 
اولا انا اعمل Estimator For Infra Structure Projectsوللعلم يصلنا مشروعات عديدة لو تم عمل دراسة قيمية لها لكانت شيئا اخر الهندسة القيمية لا تنظر الى التكاليف عند التنفيذ فذلك موضوع اخر وهوcost Control ولكنها تنظر للمشروع من لحظة وجودة كفكرة وتبحث في افكار المالك والمقاول والمصمم وكل من له علاقة بالمشروع للوصول الى افضل البدائل الممكنة لنصل في النهاية الى مشروع لا يفترض ان يكون هناك افضل منه وفق نفس المعطيات والظروف

هذا رايي المتواضع الخاص وبانتظار تعليقات اخواننا ولكم خالص تحياتي
اخوكم مهندس محمد عبد القادر صقر - ابوسعاد-


----------



## العبد الفقير (21 يونيو 2007)

ابوسعاد قال:


> الاخ العزيز
> اولا احييك على رأيك الذي اختلف معك فيه وذلك لاسباب كثيرة
> اولا انا اعمل Estimator For Infra Structure Projectsوللعلم يصلنا مشروعات عديدة لو تم عمل دراسة قيمية لها لكانت شيئا اخر الهندسة القيمية لا تنظر الى التكاليف عند التنفيذ فذلك موضوع اخر وهوcost Control ولكنها تنظر للمشروع من لحظة وجودة كفكرة وتبحث في افكار المالك والمقاول والمصمم وكل من له علاقة بالمشروع للوصول الى افضل البدائل الممكنة لنصل في النهاية الى مشروع لا يفترض ان يكون هناك افضل منه وفق نفس المعطيات والظروف
> 
> ...



بارك الله فيك ، نعم أعلم أخي أن الهندسة القيمية تبداً من بداية التصميم ولا يكون لها فعالية كبيرة إذا بدأت عند التنفيذ ، فأنا أخذت دورة في الهندسة القيمية ، ولكن الافكار بين المالك والمصمم هي شيء طبيعي وتحدث في كل مشروع فلماذا يكون هناك هندسة قيمية طبيعية وبالفعل هذا الشيء يحدث تبادل الأفكار بين المصمم والمالك وكل فريق عمل المشروع؟ فالمصمم والمالك يبحثون عن بدائل فالهندسة القيمية شيء فطري طبيعي يحدث في كل المشاريع بدون أن يعرف أن المالك وكامل فريق عمل المشروع بأن هذا أسمه هندسة قيمية


----------



## العبد الفقير (22 يونيو 2007)

يرفع لمزيد من النقاش


----------



## essa2000eg (23 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الاخ الكريم او ليس كل العلم الذى تعلمه الانسان كان اصلا موجود فطرى خلقه الله عز وجل فى بدايه الخلق الم تكن الكلمه المشهورة للجديد فى العلوم هى (اكتشاف) اذن العلم كله موجود من قديم الازل وقد نمارسه بفطرتنا دون قواعد او تعمد من لكنه كلما تطور الانسان وزادت متطلباته يحتاج الى المزيد من التنظيم والتحديث فانى اذن اتفق معك ان الهندسة القيمية لم تاتى بجديد جذرى لكنها وضعت برنامج عمل لتطبيقها واستحدثت نظم محدده من اجل الحصول على اعلى استفاده ممكنه فى اقل وقت ممكن وهو زمن التطبيق فالافكار التى تتحدث عنها وتبادلها بين المصمم والمالك والمنفذ قد تاخذ وقت طويل فى التبادل بالصورة الحالية وقد تتاخر او تفرض دون دراسه واضحة اوتظهر بعد فوات الاوان لكن عندما يكون هنالك التزام حقيقى بتطبيق منهجى سليم فى وقت محدد سابقا فالكل هنا يستعد و يشحذ افكارة ويستنفر عقله من اجل طرح كل ما يرى بالاضافة يا اخى الفاضل انك عندما تجلس مع فريق متععد التخصصات متعدد الانتماءات بعضه من طرف المصمم وبعضه محايد وبعضه من طرف المالك ويضعوا المشروع امام اعينهم يبحثونه ويتناقشون فيه يوميا لمده خمسة ايام او عشرة ايام حسب اجنده التطبيق فتظهر على السطح عشرات الافكار البناءة التى يقوم الجميع بتقيمها معا بذلك نضمن الاتفاق و الاقتناع وهكذا تظهر الفائده العظمى اخى العزيز التطور مطلوب والتحديث مهم والامر جدا هام وخطير واسمح لى بضرب مثل بسيط لقد اشتركت فى دراسه لمشروع حكومى بقيمية 1300 مليون ريال سعودى فى ورشه عمل 5 ايام واصدقك القول المشروع تحفة معمارية ومدروس بدقه بالغة من كل الجوانب لكن استطاع فريق الهندسة القيمية ان يحافظ على المشروع وكفاءاته بل وتطوير بعض النقاط به وفى ذات الوقت توفير ما يقرب من 260 مليون ريال اى حوالى عشرون بالمائه من التكلفة الاوليه وغيره الكثير من النماذج الرائعه من المشاريع التى اثرت فيها الهندسة القيمية تاثير ايجابى جدا اليس اذن هذه الهندسة القيمية تستحق التقدير ولابد ان نعطيها المزيد من الاهتمام فى كل بلادنا الحبيبة لنحصل على اعلى استفادنا من مواردنا لتزيد عجلة التنمية والتطور جزالك الله كل الخير وبارك فيك وعذرا على الاطالة​


----------



## العبد الفقير (23 يونيو 2007)

essa2000eg قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> الاخ الكريم او ليس كل العلم الذى تعلمه الانسان كان اصلا موجود فطرى خلقه الله عز وجل فى بدايه الخلق الم تكن الكلمه المشهورة للجديد فى العلوم هى (اكتشاف) اذن العلم كله موجود من قديم الازل وقد نمارسه بفطرتنا دون قواعد او تعمد من لكنه كلما تطور الانسان وزادت متطلباته يحتاج الى المزيد من التنظيم والتحديث فانى اذن اتفق معك ان الهندسة القيمية لم تاتى بجديد جذرى لكنها وضعت برنامج عمل لتطبيقها واستحدثت نظم محدده من اجل الحصول على اعلى استفاده ممكنه فى اقل وقت ممكن وهو زمن التطبيق فالافكار التى تتحدث عنها وتبادلها بين المصمم والمالك والمنفذ قد تاخذ وقت طويل فى التبادل بالصورة الحالية وقد تتاخر او تفرض دون دراسه واضحة اوتظهر بعد فوات الاوان لكن عندما يكون هنالك التزام حقيقى بتطبيق منهجى سليم فى وقت محدد سابقا فالكل هنا يستعد و يشحذ افكارة ويستنفر عقله من اجل طرح كل ما يرى بالاضافة يا اخى الفاضل انك عندما تجلس مع فريق متععد التخصصات متعدد الانتماءات بعضه من طرف المصمم وبعضه محايد وبعضه من طرف المالك ويضعوا المشروع امام اعينهم يبحثونه ويتناقشون فيه يوميا لمده خمسة ايام او عشرة ايام حسب اجنده التطبيق فتظهر على السطح عشرات الافكار البناءة التى يقوم الجميع بتقيمها معا بذلك نضمن الاتفاق و الاقتناع وهكذا تظهر الفائده العظمى اخى العزيز التطور مطلوب والتحديث مهم والامر جدا هام وخطير واسمح لى بضرب مثل بسيط لقد اشتركت فى دراسه لمشروع حكومى بقيمية 1300 مليون ريال سعودى فى ورشه عمل 5 ايام واصدقك القول المشروع تحفة معمارية ومدروس بدقه بالغة من كل الجوانب لكن استطاع فريق الهندسة القيمية ان يحافظ على المشروع وكفاءاته بل وتطوير بعض النقاط به وفى ذات الوقت توفير ما يقرب من 260 مليون ريال اى حوالى عشرون بالمائه من التكلفة الاوليه وغيره الكثير من النماذج الرائعه من المشاريع التى اثرت فيها الهندسة القيمية تاثير ايجابى جدا اليس اذن هذه الهندسة القيمية تستحق التقدير ولابد ان نعطيها المزيد من الاهتمام فى كل بلادنا الحبيبة لنحصل على اعلى استفادنا من مواردنا لتزيد عجلة التنمية والتطور جزالك الله كل الخير وبارك فيك وعذرا على الاطالة​




عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

أشكرك أخي جزيل الشكر على مشاركتك القيمة ، وكما تفضلت الهندسة القيمية هي شيء موجود بالأصل ، وهناك سلبية للمصمم في الهندسة القيمية بأن يصمم أكثر من تصميم واحد وهذا الشيء يكون مجهداً ومتعباً مالياً ومعنوياً لفريق التصميم و الوقت سيطول لفريق التصميم فمثلاً يصمم عمارة ثم يصمم عمارة أخرى، صحيح أن المالك سيكون سعيد إذا نظر إلى أكثر من أختيار وسيختار ما يريده من الجودة والسعر ولكن التكلفة تزداد عليه لأن المصمم سيصمم أكثر من خريطة إنشائية ومعمارية وكهربائية وميكانكية ورسومات 3 دي ماكس والفوتوشوب ونماذج عن المشروع وغيرها من متطلبات المشروع.

بالنسبة للمشروع الذي عملت عليه أنا سعيد لأنكم وفرت هذا المبلغ الكبير ولكن فرضاً إذا قال المالك أنا أرى هذا المبلغ 260 مليون يستاهل أن يكون في محله، لأن مثلاً 260 مليون كانت (فرضاً) أنوار كهربائية إضافية فهي تعطي شكل جمالي، فالمالك يراها شكل جمالي وأنتم فريق التصميم ترونها هدر للمال، فكثير من الهندسية القيمية يدخل في النسبية و وجهات النظر التي قد يكون من العصب حسمها.

وأشكرك مرة أخرى على مشاركتك النيرة.


----------



## ابوسعاد (23 يونيو 2007)

الاخ العزيز
توفير مبلغ معين ايا كان يسمى توفير اذا حصلت على نفس النتائج والمميزات بعد هذا التوفير اما في حال تقليل شيئ جمالي او تقليل مواصفات فلا يسمى توفير بل تخفيض تكاليف وبصفة عامة فافضل شيئ هو وضع اي تصرف في اطار علمي لكي تقلل الاجتهادات الغير مرغوبة او ما نسميها الافتكاسات وما اكثرها في مجالنا اخي الحبي ولتتخيل انه لا يوجد مثلا كود لتصميم المنشئات الخرسانية وفي الطبيعي والفطري سوف ننشئ المبنى بخرسانة وحديد ليتحمل الاحمال المتوقعة ولكن سوف يكون لكل واحد رأي وسوف نفاجأ بما لا يحمد لذا فان افضل الامور هي قولبة كل شيئ في قالبه لكي نحصل على المراد
مع جزيل شكري وخالص تحياتي


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (23 يونيو 2007)

جميل جدا ... اتفق ان الهندسة القيمية لم تنشأ من عدم. ولكن جذورها موجوده، ولكن الاحتياج يتزايد الى التنظيم والعمل بمنهجية واضحة.
في رأيي ان الهندسة القيمية تطبق المثل الشعبي بحذافيره القائل "الجمل لا يرى سنامه" بمعنى الاخطاء اثناء التصميم او عدم تحقيق نجاح متساوي بالقدر ذاته على مستوى جميع اجزاء التصميم والمشروع يجعل من وجود عنصر خارجي للتقييم والمراجعه هو مهم جدا وذو منفعه عظيمه. 
لا ننسى ان الهدف هو تطوير القيمة للمال المصروف، وليس تقليل التكلفة. فهنا عندما يرى العميل ان 260 مليون هي للاضاءه واضافة سمه جمالية .. يأتي دور مهندس القيمة في تحقيق الهدف وهو الاضاءه الجيده والجميله، فالعميل ليس الخبير وكلامه لابد من ان يرد عليه بمنطق، فإن قبله فالحمد لله وان لم يقبله "فالحجر من الارض والدم من رأسه" بمعنى ان مهندس القيمه قام بدوره.


----------



## العبد الفقير (23 يونيو 2007)

ابوسعاد قال:


> الاخ العزيز
> توفير مبلغ معين ايا كان يسمى توفير اذا حصلت على نفس النتائج والمميزات بعد هذا التوفير اما في حال تقليل شيئ جمالي او تقليل مواصفات فلا يسمى توفير بل تخفيض تكاليف وبصفة عامة فافضل شيئ هو وضع اي تصرف في اطار علمي لكي تقلل الاجتهادات الغير مرغوبة او ما نسميها الافتكاسات وما اكثرها في مجالنا اخي الحبي ولتتخيل انه لا يوجد مثلا كود لتصميم المنشئات الخرسانية وفي الطبيعي والفطري سوف ننشئ المبنى بخرسانة وحديد ليتحمل الاحمال المتوقعة ولكن سوف يكون لكل واحد رأي وسوف نفاجأ بما لا يحمد لذا فان افضل الامور هي قولبة كل شيئ في قالبه لكي نحصل على المراد
> مع جزيل شكري وخالص تحياتي



جزاك الله خير الجزاء على وجهة نظرك التي أتفهمها جداً وبارك الله فيك.


----------



## العبد الفقير (23 يونيو 2007)

ابوصـــــالح قال:


> جميل جدا ... اتفق ان الهندسة القيمية لم تنشأ من عدم. ولكن جذورها موجوده، ولكن الاحتياج يتزايد الى التنظيم والعمل بمنهجية واضحة.
> في رأيي ان الهندسة القيمية تطبق المثل الشعبي بحذافيره القائل "الجمل لا يرى سنامه" بمعنى الاخطاء اثناء التصميم او عدم تحقيق نجاح متساوي بالقدر ذاته على مستوى جميع اجزاء التصميم والمشروع يجعل من وجود عنصر خارجي للتقييم والمراجعه هو مهم جدا وذو منفعه عظيمه.
> لا ننسى ان الهدف هو تطوير القيمة للمال المصروف، وليس تقليل التكلفة. فهنا عندما يرى العميل ان 260 مليون هي للاضاءه واضافة سمه جمالية .. يأتي دور مهندس القيمة في تحقيق الهدف وهو الاضاءه الجيده والجميله، فالعميل ليس الخبير وكلامه لابد من ان يرد عليه بمنطق، فإن قبله فالحمد لله وان لم يقبله "فالحجر من الارض والدم من رأسه" بمعنى ان مهندس القيمه قام بدوره.


يعطيك العافية

كلامك صحيح ،أتفق معك في العنصر الخارجي فيوجد كثير من شركات التصميم الهندسية تقدم نشخ لخرائط قديمة تم بناءها فتريد تقدم هذه الخرائط القديمة ولو كانت مثلاً إنشائياً over design وكان نسبة الحديد والأسمنت أكثر من المطلوب ولكنها تريد توفير الوقت والمال لتصميم شيء جديد.

ولكن بالنسبة للعنصر الخارجي يمكن الاستعانة بشركة تصميم هندسية أخرى تراقب عمل هذا التصميم الإنشائي ، لأن مستحيل يتواجد شركة هندسة قيمية بها كل أنواع التخصصات الهندسية ولها خبرة في كل المناطق.

وهناك مشكلة أخرى أخي في 260 مليون التي تناقش حولها وهي مسألة النسبية و وجهات النظر فيرى مهندس معماري أنها تضفي شكلاً جمالياً بينما يرى اخر بأنها تشوه المنظر واخر يرى أن المشروع المفروض ما يتنفذ وشكله قبيح والمالك يريد أن يكون المبلغ 300 مليون للإضائات الاضافية...الخ، لعل في الإنشائيين المصيبة أقل فهناك أكواد معينة فد لا يتواجد فيها كل شيء ولكن أهون من غيرهم


----------



## essa2000eg (25 يونيو 2007)

الاخوة الافاضل السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ارجو توضيح نقطه هامة جدا جدا ان التوفير الذى حدث فى هذا المشروع او اى من المشاريع التى رايتها لم يكن نتيجة حذف عنصر ما من المشروع بل باقتراح بديل مناسب او طريقة انشائية اخرى توفر فى الوقت والجهد بل فى بعض الاحيان يتم اضافة تكلفة على المشروع لكنها ستجنى وفورات كبيرة فى المستقبل اثناء التشغيل والصيانه وهذا امر هام جدا اذن دعونى اضرب لكم مثال سهل جدا عن الطريقة المتبعة 

النظارة الطبية ماهى وظيفتها ؟؟؟؟ تكون الاجابة بطريقة الوظيفة هى تحسين الرؤية 

فاذن عندما نجرد العنصر لوظيفته الاساسية نستيع ان نتوسع فى التفكير فمن اجل تحسين الرؤية يمكن استخام نظارة او استخدام عدسات لاصقة او استخدام جراحة الليزك كلها تؤدى الى تحقيق الوظيفة المطلوبة اما فى حالة النظر للتكلفة فقط فسيكون تفكيرنا محصور فقط فى النظارة كيف نقلل تكلفتها هى عن طريق استخدام زجاج عادى او استخدام ازرع بدون سوسته او خلافه هنا يظهر اهمية فكرة التحليل الوظيفى الذى هو اساس الهندسة القيمية


----------



## العبد الفقير (26 يونيو 2007)

essa2000eg قال:


> الاخوة الافاضل السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> ارجو توضيح نقطه هامة جدا جدا ان التوفير الذى حدث فى هذا المشروع او اى من المشاريع التى رايتها لم يكن نتيجة حذف عنصر ما من المشروع بل باقتراح بديل مناسب او طريقة انشائية اخرى توفر فى الوقت والجهد بل فى بعض الاحيان يتم اضافة تكلفة على المشروع لكنها ستجنى وفورات كبيرة فى المستقبل اثناء التشغيل والصيانه وهذا امر هام جدا اذن دعونى اضرب لكم مثال سهل جدا عن الطريقة المتبعة
> 
> ...




عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخي الكريم المثال الذي طرحته جميل عن الطريقة الانشائية الاخرى فالمصمم الانشائي يحاول بشتى الطرق ابتكار طريقة انشائية توفر على المالك وتبقى المبنى سليم

وليس بالضرورة كما تعلم أخي أنه لا يتم تخفيض سعر المشروع في بعض الاحيان في الهندسية القيمية، في حالات يرفع كفاءة وجمال وجودة المشروع بدرجة كبيرة نظير هذا الارتفاع الطفيف في السعر
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (26 يونيو 2007)

اتفق مع اخونا الفاضل العبد الفقير

في انه لو قام المهندس المصمم بكامل اعبائه ومسئولياته
لوصلنا الى عمل هندسي مميز بقيمة مضافة وهندسية في كل عناصره الوظيفية وفي كل خاماته ومواصفاته وتصميمه

لكن

وبما ان ذلك ليس موجودا في الحقيقة
( الا ماندر , حتى لا اقع في التعميم )

فان الحاجة الى الهندسة القيمية ورفع قيمة كل تكلفة بالمشروع ملحة وواجبة

ولا اذكر ابدا طيلة عملي ( حوالي 23 عاما ) انني درست مشروعا ووجدته لا يحتاج الى رفع القيمة وواجب فيه إعمال الهندسة القيمية

وانا لا اتهم المصمم ابدا
لكن
هي نظم وطرائق في التصميم وفي التعامل مع المالك لاقناعة بالاعتماد لتلك التصاميم 
ثم انه في الاغلب يقوم المكتب المصمم بوضع المواصفات بمنأى عن المالك الذي يكون غير متخصص

وللاسف
تكون مرحلة التصميمات مركزة على فقط اعتماد المالك او الامانة او البلدية 
من حيث اللمسات الجمالية والوظائف والعلاقات

ويتبقى ان هناك شيئا يجب فعله بعد نهاية التصميمات والمواصفات 
وهو
المراجعة القيمية للعناصر كلها

وحين نمارس شيئا من رفع القيمة ( وليس فقط خفض التكلفة ) بشكل مهني مركز , نجد اننا توصلنا الى نتائج اعظم بكثير مما كانت عليه قبل المراجعات 

اعتقد ان حاجتنا للهندسة القيمية تنبع من 
وجوب التخصص للوصول الى تركيز عالٍ في ذلك الباب وبالتالي الوصول الى نتائج بقيمة مضافة اعلى 

اشكرك اخونا العبد الفقير
فالنقاش بموضوعك هذا
يثري جوانب كثيرة في المفهوم الفني للهندسة القيمية​


----------



## العبد الفقير (28 يونيو 2007)

نهر النيييل قال:


> اتفق مع اخونا الفاضل العبد الفقير
> 
> في انه لو قام المهندس المصمم بكامل اعبائه ومسئولياته
> لوصلنا الى عمل هندسي مميز بقيمة مضافة وهندسية في كل عناصره الوظيفية وفي كل خاماته ومواصفاته وتصميمه
> ...



أستاذنا الكريم نهر النيل

أتفق معك أخي بأن ليس جميع المهندسين أمينين ثقات يؤدون عملهم بكل أخلاص 

لذلك في المشاريع الكبرى خصوصاً الانشائيية يكون هناك أكثر من شركة للتصميم كل شركة تراقب الأخرى ويعملون الهندسة القيمية ويبحثون عن أفضل البدائل من ناحية الجودة والسعر(دون أن يعرفون أن هذه العمل الذي يقومون به هو الهندسة القيمية) وفي بعض الأحيان بعد اعتماد الخرائط المعمارية تكون هناك مناقصة (مسابقة) بين الشركات لتقديم أوفر وأفضل حل إنشائي للشكرات


لكن للشركات الهندسة القيمية أعتقد لا يجب أن تكون متخصصة في أكثر من مجال أو في جميع المجالات، فليس من المنطقي مثلا تأخذ شركة هندسة قيمية صغيرة تعمل في الانشائات تعمل هندسة قيمية في الموانىء وهلم مجرا...


----------



## essa2000eg (30 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الاخ الكريم الفاضل العبد الفقير كم اود ان اشكرك على حلقه الحوار الممتاز هذه واود ان اوضح شئ شركات الهندسة القيمية تقدم منهجية واسلوب علمى منظم لاى مشروع لانها عندما تعقد ورشه العمل يتم تشكيل فريق العمل طبقا لطبيعة المشروع ولابد ان يكون اشخاص متخصصين فى هذه المشاريع فمثلا فى حالة دراسة مشروع مطار لابد من متخصصين فى تخطيط المطارات والاجراءات الامنية وايضا استشارى انشاء ممرات الهبوط للطائرات وخلافه واذا كانت الدراسة على محطة تحلية مياه لابد ان يكون هناك متخصص فى عملية التحليل والتنقية ومتخصص فى انشاء الانابيب وخطوط المياه ومتخصص فى التحكم الاليكترونى وهكذا اذن كل مشروع يفرض فريق العمل الذى يناسبه اما الشئ الوحيد المشترك والثابت والاساسى هو قائد الفريق والدراسة لابد وحتما ان يكون استشارى هندسة قيمية معتمد CVS من الجمعية الدولية للهندسة القيمية حتى يطبق المنهجية والاسلوب السليم للدراسة على المشروع والا ستكون الدراسة مجرد مراجعة فنية للمشروع وليست دراسة هندسة قيمية واسمحوا لى ان اقول لللاسف فى بعض الاحيان نجد تقارير منسوبة للهندسة القيمية ظلما لان من اعدها ليس مؤهلا ومعتمدا فيكون التقرير به ثغرات واضحه تقلل من قيمته لذا كم اتمنى ان تنشر الهندسة القيمية فى بلادنا اكبر من ذلك وان تصبح جزء متكامل من التصميم مثلما فعلت الهيئة الملكية للجبيل وينبع فى السعودية حيث كل مشروع يتم تصميمه فى مرحلة 30% تجرى عليه دراسة قيمية ثم عند مرحلة 80% من التصميم واعداد المشروع للطرح يتم اجراء دراسة اخرى مما يؤدى الى التكامل الرائع دون انقاص لقدر المصمم بل بالعكس لقد استفاد المصمون كثيرا جدا من هذه الدراسات واستجابوا لها وشاركوا فيه بايجابية ممتازة عندما اشتركوا فى الدراسة طبقا للاسلوب الصحيح وبقيادة متخصص معتمد واننى هنا اود ان اؤكد نقطة هامة جدا جدا وهى الهندسة القيمية ليست اداة لنقد التصميم بل هى تكامل مع التصميم من اجل اعلى استفاده ممكنه مع السيطرة على التكاليف والى المزيد من التواصل البناء حول هذه الموضوع الطيب


----------



## essa2000eg (30 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم 
اخوتى الاعزاء نش المهندس ربيع فى مشاركة هنا فى المنتدى بحث حول الهندسة القيمية واعتقد انه بحث متميز للغاية واليكم رابط المشاركة للاستفاده وشكرا 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=56129


----------



## essa2000eg (10 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الاخوة الافاضل اين انتم مرت عشرة ايام ولم يشارك احد فى هذا الموضع لابد من تفعيل المناقشة وان يتم دعوة المزيد لابداء الرائ كى تعم الفائدة ارجو ان نرى المزيد من المشاركات ولكم التحية


----------



## خالد قدورة (24 أغسطس 2007)

موضوع جميل


----------



## العبد الفقير (24 أغسطس 2007)

essa2000eg قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الاخوة الافاضل اين انتم مرت عشرة ايام ولم يشارك احد فى هذا الموضع لابد من تفعيل المناقشة وان يتم دعوة المزيد لابداء الرائ كى تعم الفائدة ارجو ان نرى المزيد من المشاركات ولكم التحية




نأمل ذلك وبارك الله فيك




خالد قدورة قال:


> موضوع جميل



جزاك الله خير


----------



## الزعيم2000 (26 أغسطس 2007)

الأخوة الأفاضل 
أريد إثارة نقطة معينة فى هذا الموضوع وهو مدى إرتباط نوعية المشاريع الإنشائية بالهندسة القيمية 
وما هى أوجه الشبه والأختلاف لنوعية المشاريع 
حيث تطبيقات الهندسة القيمية فى تشييد المشاريع ذات الطابع الصناعى تختلف عنها فى المشاريع ذات الطابع السكنى أو ذات الطابع التجارى أو السياحى أو الأدارى ... إلخ
فهل لهذا دلالة فى إجراءات الهندسة القيمية الإساسية.
وشكرا للجميع


----------



## العبد الفقير (27 أغسطس 2007)

الزعيم2000 قال:


> الأخوة الأفاضل
> أريد إثارة نقطة معينة فى هذا الموضوع وهو مدى إرتباط نوعية المشاريع الإنشائية بالهندسة القيمية
> وما هى أوجه الشبه والأختلاف لنوعية المشاريع
> حيث تطبيقات الهندسة القيمية فى تشييد المشاريع ذات الطابع الصناعى تختلف عنها فى المشاريع ذات الطابع السكنى أو ذات الطابع التجارى أو السياحى أو الأدارى ... إلخ
> ...



جزاك الله خير ، طبعاً هناك تطبيقات مختلفة عن المشاريع الإنشائية وهناك بالتأكيد تطبيقات ذات الطابع الصناعي والسياحي...فكل نوعية من المشاريع له معايير مختلفة مكتسبة عن طريق الخبرة و عن طريق العلم الأكاديمي


----------



## الزعيم2000 (27 أغسطس 2007)

الأخ الفاضل العبد الفقير
بالضبط ما ذكرت حضرتك من أن معايير كل نوعية من المشاريع تختلف عن النوعية الأخرى وهكذا 
بل إننى أعتقد أن معايير كل مشروع داخل النوعية الواحدة قد تختلف من مشروع لآخر حسب رغبات المالك الحقيقية وطبيعة تشغيل المنسأ
ولكن
أنا أسأل عن تأثير نوعية المشاريع على إجراءات ومراحل تطبيق الهندسة القيمية ككل والتى يعتبر تحقيق المعايير وتقييمها من أحد مراحلها؟
وجزاك الله خيرا أخى الفاضل


----------



## ثائر صبري الغبان (7 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيكم على المواضيع القيمة والجميلة:56:


----------



## م/ سمو الامير (9 يناير 2011)

متابع للاستفادة


----------



## Jamal (10 يناير 2011)

شكرا للجميع


----------



## محمد صلاح شحات (10 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم يا ايها الاعضاء الاعزاء فلقد قرات ارائكم ومواضيكم عند الهندسة القيمية واعجبتني جدا الردود ولكن من وجهة نظري السخصية فان الهندسة القيمية هي علم مهم جدا في العلوم الهندسية ففي المملكة العربية السعودية اجريت دراسة هندسة قيمية على شبكات المياه وبلغت اجمالي التوافير ما يقارب 65 مليون ريال من غير تقليل جودة وكفاءة المشروع وشكرا


----------



## ash hag (21 أبريل 2011)

أعزائي الأفاضل 
اسمحوا لي بأن أشارك في الموضوع
فإني أري بأهمية الهندسة القيمية في حياتنا - وإني مع كل من قال أن هذا العلم موجود من قديم الزمن - لكن ظهر هذا العلم بشكل علمي منظم بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية في الولايات المتحدة وهذا لكي يتم توفير المال نظرا للظروف الاقتصادية في ذلك الوقت - كما ظهر ضلع ثالث غير المالك ( العميل ) و المصمم هو مكتب متخصص بالهندسة القيمية يستعين به المالك لتقييم التصميم و مراجعته وطرح البدائل إن وجدت 
فمثلا الأخ العزيز الذي طرح توفير 260 مليون ريال أي حوالي 20 % من قيمة المشروع وبالطبع هذه نسبة كبيرة جدا جديرة بالاهتمام - من الممكن أن يكون التوفير في نوعية المادة المستخدمة مع المحافظة علي شكل التصميم الأصلي - ويحضرني هنا مشروع تشرفت بالاشراف عليه حيث كان هذا المشروع مصنع علي مسطح 13000 متر مسطح وكان المصمم وضع في التصميم تنفيذ أرضيات خرسانة مسلحة بسمك 25 سم - وعند مراجعة التصميم تم استبدال الخرسانة المسلحة بخرسانة من الألياف الزجاجية يتم اضافتها للخرسانة أثناء الصب وبسمك 20 سم فقط وبذلك تم توفير حوالي 30 % من قيمة البند 
في النهاية فإني أرجو بانتشار هذا العلم بمنطقتنا العربية وبالذات في الظروف الاقتصادية الصعبة التي نمر بها الآن 
أرجو أن تفيدوني برأيكم . والله الموفق


----------



## قلب الأحبة (31 مايو 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الحمد لله انا اتعرفت على الهندسة القيمية 

( ده إذا كان النطق الصحيح والترجمة الصحيحة لها )

عن قريب ...

والموضوع أكثر من رااائع ولكن كمثله من العلوم يحبوااااااااااا 

ورغم إنه غير مطبق في مصر ...

إلا أن المصريين يتفوقون فيه كعادتهم : ) 


بجد موضوع مهم جدااااااااااااااا ...

وأتمنى أن تستكمل المناقشة حتى أتعلم 


جزى الله العبد الفقير على فتحه لـ باب النقاش

وجزاكم الله خيراااااا على روعة المعلوماااااااااااااات

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
*​


----------



## ahmed_maged (28 أغسطس 2011)

الموضوع فى حد ذاته جيد و يستحق طلب المزيد من المعرفة و لكنه مكلف و تصل تكلفة الدورة التدريبية للمرحلة الأولى منه فقط و التى يتم تدرسيها فى حوالي خمسة أيام الى خمسة آلاف جنيه فى مصر و خمسة آلافريال تقريبا فى السعودية ذلك غير تكلفة العضوية 150$ و رسوم الأمتحان و تسمى هذه المرحلة الأولى بأسم Associate value specialists AVS


----------



## MIDO_1349 (24 سبتمبر 2011)

ahmed_maged قال:


> الموضوع فى حد ذاته جيد و يستحق طلب المزيد من المعرفة و لكنه مكلف و تصل تكلفة الدورة التدريبية للمرحلة الأولى منه فقط و التى يتم تدرسيها فى حوالي خمسة أيام الى خمسة آلاف جنيه فى مصر و خمسة آلافريال تقريبا فى السعودية ذلك غير تكلفة العضوية 150$ و رسوم الأمتحان و تسمى هذه المرحلة الأولى بأسم Associate value specialists AVS





انا ادرس ال Value Engineering الان فى اطار الماجستير .................كيف استطيع ان اتقدم للحصول على شهادة AVS ???


----------



## مهندسة 2008 (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*هااام-مستشفى خيري بمصر - Value engineering*

السلام عليكم​ 
كنت أبحث من مدة عن افادة بدراسة الهندسة القيمية لمشروع مستشفى خيري بمصر

ثم وجدت هذا الموضوع الذي أتمنى أن يكون لدى الاخوة الأفاضل بالمنتدى خبرة به ويساعدوني على دراسة ال Value engineering للمشروع 

أتمنى من الأخوة الاهتمام والتفاعل ان شاء الله 
وبرجاء الافادة عن نوع الملفات المطلوبة للدراسة اذا وجدت التفاعل الكريم منكم

وجزاكم الله خيراً​


----------

